# Basic question buss vs control cable



## Clay34

How do you tell the difference between a buss and a control cable? I don't know, what I don't know and I should know so I am asking. :secret:

Thanks


----------



## cjkozik

the buss cable will split like a Y. Then you will have contol cable cable and the main string that you hook your arrow to.. It really depends on what bow you are talking about...Hope this helps


----------



## Clay34

cjkozik said:


> the buss cable will split like a Y. Then you will have contol cable cable and the main string that you hook your arrow to.. It really depends on what bow you are talking about...Hope this helps


Thanks for the help. So all buss cables have the yoke or split string. Some bows, the cables do not split, so in that case how do you distinguish between the cables?


----------



## Clay34

An example of no yoke or split string in a cable would be the Quest/G5 Primal here: http://www.questbowhunting.com/primal.php So on a Primal, there is the bow string and then just one cable and not a buss and control cable? I'm easily confussed, someone push me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## 60X

The G5 would be a control cable. A buss has a split while a control does not. It doesn't matter if the bow is a single, hybrid or dual cam bow. Some bows will have 1 buss, 2 buss, 1 buss/1 control or 2 controls.


----------



## Clay34

60X said:


> The G5 would be a control cable. A buss has a split while a control does not. It doesn't matter if the bow is a single, hybrid or dual cam bow. Some bows will have 1 buss, 2 buss, 1 buss/1 control or 2 controls.


Thanks man.


----------

